#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Διεκδικητικό πλαίσιο κινητοποιήσεων των μηχανικών

## Xάρης

Στο διαδικτυακό ενημερωτικό δελτίο του ΤΕΕ της Δευτέρας, 12.12.2011, διαβάζουμε για το διεκδικητικό πλαίσιο των κινητοποιήσεων των μηχανικών. 
Αναλυτικότερα:

Το ΤΕΕ και οι Σύλλογοι και Φορείς των τεχνικών προχωρούν σε κινητοποιήσεις για:
Την αδικαιολόγητη αύξηση των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών, σε μια εποχή ανεργίας, απολύσεων, υπανάπτυξης.Την αβεβαιότητα για την τύχη των αποθεματικών του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και του ΕΤΑΑ.Τις αδικαιολόγητες αλλαγές στον Νόμο 3919/2011, στην επιχειρούμενη κατάργηση των νόμιμων αμοιβών, στην εργασιακή ζούγκλα με την κατάργηση των ελάχιστων αμοιβών και στη μεθοδευμένη κατάργηση των επιστημονικών Φορέων των Ταμείων τους.Την ισοπέδωση των διπλωματούχων μηχανικών και των επιστημόνων, σε συνδυασμό με την υποβάθμιση των πανεπιστημίων και των Πολυτεχνικών Σχολών της χώρας αλλά και την εικονική ισοτίμηση ΑΕΙ – ΤΕΙ.Την ισοπέδωση των διπλωματούχων μηχανικών με το βαθμολόγιο, που δεν αναγνωρίζει καν τα πέντε χρόνια σπουδών και το μισθολόγιο πείνας.Τα οριζόντια νομοθετήματα διάλυσης της δημόσιας διοίκησης, με την εργασιακή εφεδρεία, την υποστελέχωση, την ανυπαρξία αναπτυξιακού σχεδίου και την προχειρότητα νομοθετημάτων.Τη διαχειριστική ανικανότητα ή σκοπιμότητα υλοποίησης του ΕΣΠΑ, στο μηδενισμό του τεχνικού αντικειμένου, στην έλλειψη προγραμματισμού νέων δημόσιων έργων, στην έλλειψη κινήτρων για την αναθέρμανση των ιδιωτικών έργων και στη συνεχή μείωση του ΠΔΕ.Τη συνεχιζόμενη χρόνια καθυστέρηση πληρωμών μελετητών και εργοληπτών.

*Πηγή:* Newletter ΤΕΕ, 12.12.2011

----------


## Xάρης

Συμφωνώ. Μόνο που πρέπει να γίνουν κι άλλες αλλαγές. Όπως:
Κατάργηση της διάκρισης των ασφαλισμένων σε δύο κατηγορίες, "παλιούς" (προ της 01.01.1993) και "νέους" (μετά την 01.01.1993).
Κατ' επέκταση, εξίσωση των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών και παροχών για όλους τους μηχανικούς, "παλιούς" και "νέους" ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες.Εξίσωση των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών και παροχών για ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες και μισθωτούς του ιδιωτικού και του δημόσιου τομέα.
Αυτό σημαίνει απεξάρτηση του ύψους των εισφορών από το ύψος του μισθού.Επίσης, κατάργηση των εργοδοτικών εισφορών.
Μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο παύει να υπάρχει ένας σοβαρός λόγος για τον οποίο ο εργοδότης ήθελε "συνεργασία" με τον μηχανικό που κόβει ΑΠΥ και δεν θεωρείται μισθωτός.Κατάργηση της εισφοράς του 2%+1% υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ+ΕΜΠ. Απεξάρτηση δηλαδή του ύψους των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών από το ύψος του τζίρου του ελεύθερου επαγγελματία. 
Σκοπός του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ θα πρέπει να είναι να παρέχει στους ασφαλισμένους του μια ελάχιστη σύνταξη για μια αξιοπρεπή διαβίωση. Όποιος επιθυμεί μεγαλύτερη απ' αυτήν μπορεί να ασφαλιστεί σε υψηλότερη ασφαλιστική κατηγορία.
Πρέπει όμως να είναι ξεκάθαροι οι όποιοι όροι της συμφωνίας όπως και στις ιδιωτικές ασφάλειες. Δηλαδή να είναι ξεκάθαρο το πότε θα πάρουμε σύνταξη και ποια θα είναι αυτή.Συμφωνώ. Θα δεχόμασταν όμως κατάργηση της συνεισφοράς του δημοσίου στις συντάξεις μας; Αν όχι, τότε λογικό είναι γι αυτό που παίρνουμε να δίνουμε κάτι. Κι αυτό το κάτι είναι η διαχείριση τμήματος των αποθεματικών μας από την ΤτΕ.Διαφωνώ. Κατάργηση των "νομίμων" αμοιβών και κατάργηση του 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ από τις αμοιβές των ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών.
Η διαφύλαξη της ποιότητας των μελετών και των επιβλέψεων μπορεί να γίνει με ξεκάθαρες και αυστηρές διαδικασίες για την απόκτηση των επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων, με ελέγχους από το ΤΕΕ και την επιβολή αυστηρών ποινών σε όσους συναδέλφους δεν κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους. Τι θα πει "σωστά"; Θα πει να εφαρμόζεται ο δεοντολογικός κώδικας που πρέπει ίσως να ξαναγραφεί, θα πει να εφαρμόζεται η νομοθεσία.Με αυστηρές εξετάσεις για την απόκτηση άδειας δεν θα υπάρχει καμία ισοτίμηση ΑΕΙ-ΤΕΙ. Οι άξιοι θα λαμβάνουν άδεια και μόνο αυτοί.Όποιος δημόσιος υπάλληλος θεωρεί τον μισθό που λαμβάνει χαμηλό, ας παραιτηθεί και ας αναζητήσει δουλειά ως μισθωτός στον ιδιωτικό τομέα ή ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας. 
Αν είναι άξιος είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα τα βγάζει και μάλιστα πολλά παραπάνω. Αλλιώς το μόνο που θα κάνει είναι να τρώει τις "καρπαζιές" που του μειώνουν το μισθό τη μία μετά την άλλη. 
Και ξέρετε γιατί θα κάνει την πάπια; Είτε γιατί έχει τη φωλιά του λερωμένη, είτε γιατί έχει αντιληφθεί ότι αυτοί που τον πληρώνουν, το κράτος, δεν είναι ένας απύθμενος κουμπαράς γεμάτος λεφτά και αυτή τη στιγμή είναι άδειος.
Θεωρώ αδιανόητο κάποιος να παραμένει σε έναν εργοδότη με χαμηλό μισθό όταν θεωρεί ότι αυτόΠροχειρότητα νομοθετημάτων. Συμφωνώ.
Εργασιακή εφεδρεία. Διαφωνώ. Απολύσεις πρέπει να έχουμε και όχι να δίνουμε σε κάποιον το 60% του μισθού για ένα χρόνο. Πώς θα τον ανταγωνιστεί αυτόν ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας που ξεκινά με 0 στο ταμείο του;
Υποστελέχωση. Αν οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι δουλεύουν όπως όσοι εργάζονται στον ιδιωτικό τομέα και αν φροντίσουμε να απλοποιήσουμε τις γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες και να χρησιμοποιήσουμε την τεχνολογία κι αυτό το μαγικό Internet (δεν το λέω διαδίκτυο για να το καταλάβουν όλοι) τότε στοιχηματίζω ότι το προσωπικό μας φτάνει.
Αναπτυξιακό σχέδιο. Συμφωνώ ότι δεν υπάρχει. Θέλουμε όμως μια ανάπτυξη που θα μας φέρει λεφτά από έξω και όχι μια ανάπτυξη χάρη στην οποία απλώς θα κινείται το χρήμα μεταξύ μας και θα βγαίνει έξω λόγω της αύξησης των εισαγωγών.Σύμφωνοι. Αλλά πώς θα γίνει να έχουμε ποιοτικά δημόσια έργα και σε λογικά κόστη; Γιατί αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι αυτό που ο ιδιώτης εργοδότης το πληρώνει 100, το δημόσιο ως εργοδότης το πληρώνει 200, 1.000 ή και 10.000.Το κράτος πρέπει να αλλάξει νοοτροπία. Πρώτα να φροντίζει να είναι εντάξει στις υποχρεώσεις του προς τα έξω και μετά προς τα μέσα. Να πληρωθούν όλοι όσοι έχουν λαμβάνειν και μετά οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι. Γιατί είναι μαθηματικά βέβαιο ότι αν πάψουν να υπάρχουν υγιείς επιχειρήσεις, στο τέλος θα πάψουν να υπάρχουν χρήματα για μισθούς των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων.

----------


## Xάρης

Τύφλα να χουν οι πορείες, οι έγγραφες διαμαρτυρίες και οι καταλήψεις.
Το ΤΕΕ, ηθελημένα ή όχι, έδειξε ότι μπορεί να στερήσει το δημόσιο από σημαντικά έσοδα.
Πώς; Μα με την κατάρρευση του συστήματος των δηλώσεων του Ν.4014/11.
Μηδέν στα δημόσια ταμεία από ρυθμίσεις αυθαιρέτων και από μεταβιβάσεις ακινήτων ακόμα και χωρίς αυθαιρεσίες.

----------


## Xάρης

Μια ματιά να ρίξει κάποιος στους *προϋπολογισμούς του ΤΕΕ* των τελευταίων ετών θα διαπιστώσει ότι ποσοστό μεγαλύτερο του 1/3 των συνολικών εσόδων του ΤΕΕ και μεγαλύτερο του 50% των εσόδων του τακτικού προϋπολογισμού του ΤΕΕ προέρχεται από την εισφορά του 2%, χαράτσι που επιβάλλεται στις μελέτες και στις επιβλέψεις.

Γι αυτό και οι τόσες αντιδράσεις του ΤΕΕ για την κατάργηση των νομίμων αμοιβών επί των οποίων υπολογίζεται το 2% και όχι βεβαίως η ζητούμενη απ' όλους ποιότητα των μελετών/επιβλέψεων και τα όποια συμφέροντα ημών των μελών του ΤΕΕ.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, αν θέλουμε κάτι να αλλάξει προς το καλύτερο σ' αυτόν τον τόπο θα πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε πέρα από τα όποια συντεχνιακά οφέλη.

----------

